# 2nd time round ED. transfer due soon.anyone else?



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wondered if anyone else's going abroad for ED next month or early May? feeling really nervous.    Just started protocol for CREA in Valencia, also anyone got pregnant second time around and can give a bit of positive advice?!
Just need a bit of moral support!   
Ali xx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Ali
Also feeling the same need for reassurance. I'm doing my first DEIVF and have heard donor is doing well so likely ET early next week. I'm a bundle of nerves and don't even have to go abroad. I'm in Australia, very lucky to have local donor. Constant seesaw of thoughts and emotions - am I doing right thing? what if it doesnt work? What if it does... No positive advice but happy to share moral support.


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Feileacan,
Best of luck for next week. Really, really hope it goes well for you  . I know the feeling. I'm a bundle of nerves at mo!   but sure we'll both be fine, and hopefully we'll both have a BFP by very soon now.  take care. Ali xxx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi AliG63
Wondering how you are going this week? Hope it's all going well so far. When are you off to Valencia? Do you have dates yet?Keep that PMA! I'm happy to offer moral support anytime you need it.   This forum has certainly helped me more than I can say to have a much more relaxed cycle this time round. Take good care of you


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Ali
I too am going for second DE in Barcelona, prob mid May, started pill yesterday, how about u? I agree it's pretty nerve wracking. I guess everyone feels like that, it means so much to us all. FF is a great place to get support and share ur cycle. Did ur first DE result in bfn? Ours did, most likely due to dna fragmentation. 
Have you considered acupuncture, I'm trying to decide whether to do it.
Hope we can both share a happy and successful cycle  
Feileacan, you too, have you had ur transfer yet? Thinking of you. It's great that u have a local donor. Lots of fingers crossed for you
Cx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi caudalie and thanks. I had my transfer today and so far, so good. Got some great embryos, such a relief after our own poor little limping ones. I would love to hear how you go. Also -  I've used acupuncture with past cycles, found it very relaxing, 
Take care!


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Feileacan that's very exciting and great news about the embryos. So how are you going to busy yourself over the next two weeks? How is DE percieved in Oz? I have a friend of a friend who has been thru several failed own egg ivf cycles and she's not sure if De is possible without having to travel to europe - how did you get on?
I'm v tempted by the acupuncture, not sure how the DH will take the extra expense but hey he's not having to take the hormones, just suffer the side effects !!
Stay in touch and I've everything crossed for you
C x


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Feiliecan- Best of luck. thinking of you and wishing you a little one!   Let us know how it goes. hopefully the 2ww won't drag too much! 

Claudaliell- Good luck for May and your transfer! To answer your question, I've had acupuncture, sadly it didn't do much for me 
Hey  ho.. taking microgynon and soon Synarel nasal spray then the rest of protocol..due for transfer end April/beginning of May.
Yes, it's very nerve-wracking. but hopefully us girlies will soon have our BFP!   

lots of luck,
Ali Xxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Caudalie 11- sorry just realised didn't answer part of your question- no our first ED was a bfp, but sadly miscarried after about 7 wks    Hopefully 2nd time lucky!


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks AliG and Caudalie - So far so good with 2WW but early days yet, took some days off this time round and not going TOO loopy   between DVDs, a very entertaining snuggly 7 month old kitten, googling way too much and catching up with some girlfriends. Have a friend who's just had a wee bub last week but I've decided to stay away at least till after 2ww is over one way or the other.

Caudalie - I've had mixed responses to DE over here, mostly overwhelmingly people have been positive and supportive. Had one friend who considering being known ED for us but her DH was strongly against it. We ended up being very lucky, had anonymous donor thru our clinic/doctor despite clinic having warned when we went on waitlist that this practically never happens!

Best of luck to both of you. Love to keep in touch and hear how you go


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Feileacan, been thinking about you, have you tested yet? I hope your little kitten has been keeping you sane. Wishing everything comes out the way you hope for XXX
Ali how are you? Drugs ok? I'm ok so far, not turned into the raving loonatic I did last summer on the particular brand of pill they put me on, thank goodness. 
We're still trying to decide which contract to go with, ie whther to go for dedicated donor or shared risk shared donor, its doing my head in. Latter great value and 3 goes, but limited no of eggs each time, and with DH's dna frag wondering if this is just not wise. On the other hand, if we go all out for the dedicated donor, are we laying so much on that one attempt (including the money) and raising our stress levels in the process,........its soooooo hard to decide.
I'd better get on with it if they are going to find me a donor in time for Feb transfer
C xxx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi caudalie
OTD is not till 11th, had a tough day yesterday at work, very glad i took first week off this time around, ive been so much more relaxed with 2WW than all my other cycles and thats got to be good for me and embie! my kitten is very cute and cheeky and getting more snuggly as the weather cools down. Autumn is gorgeous time over here, cool morn and evenings, can still get up to 28, 30 degrees during the day, stunning blue skies, especially since we've just had our rainiest wettest summer ever!

Caudalie, sounds like that decision is doing your head in. Not sure I understand how it all works... Hope you can find some help to decide what to do

Hope you and ali aren't going _*too*_ loopy. Found a thread that will crack you up, think it was called Drug induced stories, it was on the emotional support board. Hilarious stories of what the drugs can do to us!! 
L xxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya Caudalie,
Sorry, have been a bit out of action. catching up! Not quite sure how to advise as not familiar with your procedures out there. What is a 'dedicated' donor exactly? Just one donor, one attempt. If so, you are limiting your options a bit, if you have the chance of having a few attempts. What exactly is 'shared risk donor'?!  Best of luck anyway.
I'm finishing Microgynon, and just about to start Synarel nasal spray   and due to go out roughly end of April/beginning of May, wish me luck feeling really, really nervous! 

Feileacan- Best of luck with your 2ww. Do let us know won't you? Try to stay calm. although easier said than done  Sounds lovely your autumnal weather. Over here it's quite hot at mo, so we're making the most of it.  

Take care. Ali Xxx  ps your kitten sounds lovely. we've got a real pain-in-the-ar** cat!


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Ali - Thanks for your thoughts. I've been so nervous at times, dissolving into tears over nothing and everything, after years of infertility heartache. Somehow I'm in a better place at the moment, found a space in my heart where either outcome could be okay. Can't say I've ever had that feeling before. Any plans for calming your nerves? Soaking up some sunshine is bound to help! 

Caudalie - maybe tell us more about your options, sometimes just putting it out there can make it clearer what your heart is telling you. Such a lot of big decisions all along the way in this journey...

Thinking of you
L xxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Feileacan-

Really feel for you. No, Know don't know any remedies for bad nerves. apart from lots of white wine and chocolate? - and in case  preggers youre not supposed to indulge lol! Can't win can you?  stick to the choc!
Let us know how it goes. lots of love 
Ali xx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Ali - already Sunday morning here so only one more sleep  for us till blood test. Just have to keep busy, maybe go for a walk, last weekend I completely cleaned out my pantry, got rid of out of date stuff and re-organised it. Putting my nervous energy  to good use. And yeah, I have been using the chocolate cure too


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Felieacan-
Aren't you good, reorganising your pantry? !! I need to reorganise, or at least clear out and clean most of our kitchen cupboards. might be a good thing to do on our 2 ww!! 
Take care, and fingers and toes crossed for you. lots of prayers 
Ali xxx


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey F I'm thinking about you, it's morning with you now, i've got butterflies for you. We're going to bed soon, so will b looking out for you tomorrow. 
I wasn't even on my 2ww last week and I was tearing down old blinds and curtains, think it's a control thing....heaven knows what i'll be doing when we get to the 2ww! You've been great F and so good to hear your positivity.
Ali def with u on the wine & chocs! Had a bit of a late one fri eve, enjoying a few glasses of prosecco, knowing I really have to cut right down now.
afm, by dedicated donor I mean no sharing and yes one go, we can't afford a risk share ie 3 cycles with dedicated donor, initial outlay too much. Shared risk shared donor means paying up front for 3 cycles and if all fails u get about 70% back. The cost is lower coz the donor is shared with 1 or 2 other couples and only 3 eggs available per couple each time. We're erring towards dedicated donor, to have greater chance of having more viable embryos. Scary bit is what if it doesn't work again, we'd have to start from scratch, again, and the pot is getting rrather low...
Oh if only crystal balls actually worked....
Night night and really hoping to see some great news in the morning
Xxx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi C & A
Can't believe it's really happened - ! Exhausted tonight, emotional day! I'll write more tomorrow but for now HOORAY!


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Feileacan Wow wow wow!!! That is just brilliant news, it must feel so great and strange and incredible!!! Hooray indeed, I was sooo nervous for you, it seems such a lottery. Sending all our best wishes half way round the globe, I'm very happy for you. enjoy


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Feileacan-
Woohoo!! BFP!! CONGRATULATIONS!! FANTASTIC!!. I'm sooo happy for you   You really, really deserve it.  Post us tomorrow to tell us  more! Til then, ENJOY!!!  

Caudalie- Hiya, from what you say, if I were you I'd go for the dedicated donor. It's not an easy decision, as cost is a real consideration, but sounds like you'd have a higher, better chance of viable embryos with dedicated donor. up to 3 eggs you say? and you won't  have to share any. (We've got one donor and maximum no of eggs can be 6 or 7 apparently (those that aren't transfered can be frozen can be left in culture to see if they reach blastocyst stage if 1st attempt fails). How many embryo's are you planning to have transfered 1st go? Or havent' you decided yet?
Anyway, best of luck whatever you decide.   

Ali xxx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks girls! I go from over the moon and excited, to terrified we won't make it to scan on 5th May. Hang in there little beanie!! Big week at work this week, but I have some short weeks coming up and planning to have mega-chillax this weekend. 

caudalie - How are you going with decision making? Thinking of you and sending clear thinking vibes. If in doubt follow your heart... 

AliG - how is your treatment going? When do you travel to Valencia? Must feel like it's getting close now...


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Feileacan-
Woohoo! Soo happy for you. hadn't heard so was panicking that thing's weren't ok. fingers (and toes) crossed for 1st scan on 5th May.    
We're due to go out any time in next fortnight- after Easter! So send me positive vibes, jolly well need it 
Ali xXx  

hope all's well with Caudiele . haven't heard. hope youre ok??


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Ali ... lots of positive vibes from me too     x


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Ali, all the best. Have you got flights booked yet or do you have to wait to hear more about how donor is going? Thinking of you while you wait to hear more...

Hi meeps, all the best with your treatment.


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, sorry been a bit quiet, I'm fine thanks. Got everything crossed 4 u Ali, it does get exciting doesn't it? Feileacan how r u feeling now, any thing feel different? Hope u got ur mega chillax  
Afm have finally decided what to do having spoken again with our doctor. He feels that there is no real reason why the shared donor shouln't work for us. If the embryos are n't good we'll be reallocated to another donor, free, to get more eggs on that cycle. It feels like the right thing to do now & won't leave us financially embarrassed! So, we just wait now for the phone call telling me to come off the pill, wonder how long it'll be?!!
So glad we're on our way again. 
Welcome meeps, where wud u do de?
Cxxx


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Caudalie & Feileacan, thanks for the welcome! 

Feileacan ... Congratulations on your bfp ... hope all is going well! Good to see, like Ali, that you had success at your first attempt   

Caudalie ... I am looking to have DEIVF at Gennet Clinic in the CZ Republic and have been really surprised at how quickly things are moving! Reading back, I see you are off to Spain .. is this your first attempt too?

x


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Ali - good luck with your upcoming treatment. 
Meeps - best wishes with your DE journey it's amazing how quickly the ball seems to roll in Europe.
I haven't heard of Gennet but I know that CZ Republic is a popular choice. I was considering the CZ Republic as one of my options but didn't get to look into the clinics there as I made the decision to go to Greece and ended up choosing Serum. my first DE didn't  work so I decided to try to figure out if there was an issue. I went gluten free suspecting I had rheumatoid arthritis after reading it could lower inflammation and fell pregnant naturally straight away. Currently start of week 7 but have to wait until week 10 until they could fit me in for an ultrasound. I did test positive for an autoimmune disease since so I am on medication to try and help avoid problems arising from it.


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Oceana, that's lovely news about your natural bfp!! I wish you well and hope the next 3 weeks till your scan pass quickly   x


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya Feileacan,

Sorry. had health probs in the family. bit distracted! (all ok thank God.) No, no flights booked yet. They can't give us an exact date for ET but I should know by tomorrow, as having scan. Great news for you thou. keep us posted!  

Caudalie, Hi- Thanks. Good luck for the shared donor scheme. sounds like a good system where you can benefit from max number of eggs. Great.

Meeps- Hi. So pleased you've decided to go down this path. Really, really hope it works out. Best of luck for CZ Republic for June. thinking of you 

Oceana. Thanks. Wow! lucky you. It can certainly happen then?!!  Best of luck for your pregnancy.

love and prayers to all, Ali Xxx


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Ali how are you doing on the 2ww?? Hope you're finding enough distractions. 

All a bit quiet on here, everyone gone elsewhere?

Hope you're all doing good  

I'm just waiting for the call to go to Spain for my transfer 

Cxx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi
Crikey! Can't believe how long since i wrote to you guys. It's weird how time seemed to go so slow waiting for 2WW and then for scan. I had a big bleed at about 6weeks and was sure I had miscarried but they brought my scan forward a few days and there was a tiny heartbeat flickering away! Time seems to have sped up since then and I'm nearly up to my second scan now. Still don't believe it is real yet...

AliG - sorry to hear about health problems in your family? any news for you yet? Fingers crossed honey. I'd love to hear you get a positive result. I hope all went well with transfer

Caudalie - are you still waiting to hear when you are off to Spain or is it all systems go for you? maybe you are already on 2WW?

Sending lots of positive vibes, hope, love, light, hugs to you girls 

Oceana -how lovely to hear about your natural BFP! Congrats, I hope all went well with scan etc and that you are now getting close to second trimester I think I'll relax a bit more and start to feel this pregnancy is real once I get that far.

Meeps - how are you going with the wait till June?

Hugs, hugs and more hugs


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Feileacan,
Unfortunately for me I had a miscarriage during week 9. At the moment it's weekly blood tests till my hcg returns to under 25.
I have also been booked some specialist appointments at the hospital to look at immune issues and fibroid, cyst etc. After all of that I will look to go back overseas for DE. 

Great to hear your news and best wishes for your next scan.


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

*Oceana*, so so sorry to hear about your miscarriage  Wishing you all the best for your future tests and DE 

*Feileacan*, good to hear all is going well with you!! I am doing fine thank you, all set to go to Gennet this week for my consultation with a view to having DE at the end of June. I have started Microgynon now and will get all the info about the rest of my protocol this week 

*Caudalie*, it sounds like we need an update about where you are now in your treatment  Hope all is going well

*Ali*, BIG day today I know!!! I won't PM you again but instead wait to hear from you later ...GOOD LUCK   

x


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Feileacan
Hi, so pleased to see you're doing well   that was a scary bleed, but time is flying now, it'll be so exciting to see that 2nd scan. Wishing you all the best.
Meeps hello, so you're on your way hurrah!
Afm, we were in spain at the w/e! It's good news & not so good news. We had excellent fertilisation, great improvement, but then my body played tricks & after getting a decent lining decided to have a bleed & lining shrunk.so no transfer & we go back early june to receive little frosties instead. Things never go to plan it seems. Hey ho, the embies are top grade so everything crossed.i just cannot believe what happened.
So the wait continues, i'll b in a straight jacket soon  
Ali thinking of you xx
Oceana so very sorry about your news. I hope the specialist appointments are constructive. Good luck 
Cxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oceana- So,so sorry to hear your sad news. I have just had a bfn after our 2nd DEIVF, and we've got one last chance. as we have 2 frozen embies to use..but BIG SETBACK. Can totally empathise as I
had a miscarriage at about 7 wks last time. 
Best of luck for the next treatment.
lots of luck to Feileican and Claudiale, and Meeps!
Ali xxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Feileacan- Sorry darling,  my brain is a bit like mush. I just realised you've got a BFP. think i'd already congratulated you but big CONGRATS again !!  
Really hope all goes well for you. wish us luck with our frozen embies. hopef we'll hit the jackpot next
time


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Caudalie- sorry justs reread your post. Sorry to hear about yr lining problems.  Think we're in exactly the same boat now. I just got a bfn, so have got to resort to two frosties, like you! In fact, I'm going to be starting the protocol soon, and will be off to Valencia AGAIN !! by the end of next  month. having a weeks rest but dreading the whole thing all over again  ...wishing you lots of luck, and have to keep each other posted   
Ali xxx


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Ali .... hope you're doing ok .... just having a quick catch up before I go to bed and see that you're hoping to head back over to Spain by the end of next month ... this could be a good omen as we may well be cycling at the same time ... that will be good    xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello Mandy,
Feeling really down in the dumps today.  not feeling hopeful but a good friend just told me to 'be hopeful as you've got 2 chances with your frozen ones'! So trying to... 
Best of luck for Prague!!!  
Ali Xxxx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Oceana - so sorry to read about your miscarriage. How devastating for you.  Have you had your specialist appointments yet? Hope you have had some good news about a way forwards. 

Meeps - thanks for your thoughts. How are you going so far? We're suddenly into June (I can't quite believe it) so it's getting closer for you now. Hope all is well for you. 

Caudalie - that must have been tough news, having to wait. I guess it must be nearly time now to get those top frosties on board. Hoping with all my heart that things go well for you this time round.

Ali - so sorry to hear your news about bfn this time around. It's a moment i know too well after so many years of trying to fall pregnant and then ivf cycles. Hugs to you honey. And hoping for good news next time round. 

I know what you mean about hope, I've always clung on to hope even when I felt like I only had shreds of it left, hope that there was a silver lining in all my pain, hope that there was a way thru, I had even gotten to the point of hope that life would be okay with just me and DH, no kids. That was a tough one but I'd gotten so tired of the disappointments. Still surreal now to be pregnant. Really not letting myself believe it or get excited or too attached. But time keeps ticking...
 
Lxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi  Feileacan,
Sorry havent posted much recently. but its Soo brilliant about your   You must be nearly 10 wks now!!   Fantastic!! lots of prayers for you 

Caudalie- Haven't heard anything. When is it you go out? In the same boat as you now. Got 2 little frosties left!  Got everything  crossed for you. 

Ali Xxx    ps Good luck Meeps. did Pm you! Hope youre ok and work not stressing you out too much!


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks ali, I haven't been on much either. Really lovely to hear from you. Yes, actually up to 12w today, still feels surreal and i almost don't trust that everything is okay yet. Would love to hear you get some good news soon. When do you travel out to Valencia? Must be just weeks away now till you have your 2 wee frosties aboard.
Hugs


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Ali & Feileacan .... thanks for thinking about me and thanks Ali for your PM (I will reply   )

Great to hear that you are 12 weeks now Feileacan ... it's a huge milestone and I know you will be happy to have reached it   

Ali, like me, you'll be getting ready to start your meds ... I have just a few more days on the BCP, all good although I did have a few headaches last week. I'm trying not to let work stress me out and keep 'chilled' .... hope you are coping ok too 
xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Feileacan- 12 weeks. that's fantastic.! best of luck. you've got through the worst of it! 
We go off the end of June to Valencia. sick of the sight of the place ironically , but got to do!

Meeps- Not feeling very positive. Don't know why. prob cause I know that is our last chance!
Sending you lots of positive vibes 
Ali xxx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

meeps and ali, 
very very best of luck, I will be thinking of you both, hoping for good result, sending positive vibes to you! love to hear how you go.


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi girls i'm sorry I've been so quiet, been keeping a low profile just trying to get my head back in the right place to go again, I certainly didn't feel ready for it again a week ago. Ali I know what you mean, it's a self preservation thing I think. I feel quietly excited one minute then not v positive the next. But at least we're not fed up with Barcelona yet! Keep trying diff hotels to keep us interested. We go back monday, scan last fri showed good lining, so tx tues. Can't wait now actually - its about time!! You know i'm always late for everything so maybe this is just meant to be a little intro to life with me for my little embies!
Feileacan, 12 wks has flown, I know i'd still feel a bit, or maybe a lot! weird too. But it's fantastic, have u told many people yet?
Meeps hope ur feeling ok the drugs always turn me into a hormonal freak. I've been having lots of massages recently to help me chill, lovely! Thinking of asking for acup on day of transfer too. 
Hi to anyone else I missed, enjoy your weekend everyone
Cxxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Caudalie,  Best of luck for Barcelona for next wk  Really hope that the transfer goes well, and that it works out with yr little embies.
Yes I'm going off soon. prob end of June.  Know what you mean bout feeling positive and excited one minute, negative the next. Feel a bit more pressure as this is our last chance 

Let us know Feileacan and Meeps how it goes  . 
Ali Xxx


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone
AliG so it's not so long now, how are you going about preparing yourself? I did everything before our 1st trip to barcelona 4 wks ago and then we got the bleeding, so coupled with the cost of a 2nd trip, I had to dump the acup! But pineapples only a pound in tesco so had plenty of that!
So everything went to plan this time, we have 3 embies on board and trying to figure out how to get thru the 2ww
Meeps what's next for you? Any dates yet?
Cxxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Caudalie-  Best of luck for the 2 ww!! Yes gettting ready to go off soon,although not got a date yet. Trying to feel positive, hoping it's 3rd time lucky   

What did you do to prepare?  I'm trying to stay off the wine (although had a sneaky small glass last night )  Realize pineapple juice is great for the implantation, so will get some of that. Not doing acupuncture. we really can't afford it!!! but exercising, and trying to stay calm. Easier said than done!! 

Best of luck, and to Meeps- keep me posted girl!
love Ali xxx


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

to you all!

Of course I'll keep you posted *Ali* ... hopefully we'll both be sharing good news!!   Have you got dates for flying out yet?

*Caudalie* .. Lots of positive thoughts for your 2ww! When are you testing? I started AF and my Estrofem & Prednison today so feel like something is happening! We fly out on 23 June ready for EC on 24 June, and hopefully transfer on 29th. I am feeling nervous but excited! I regularly post on the Gennet clinic thread and there have been lots of BFPs from the ladies on there which makes me feel a little under pressure now 

*Feileacan *... hope all is well 

x


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya Meeps,
What is Estrofen? Just wondered. I'm on Prednisolene too.  Just watched Corrie with a glass of red wine. v bad.   Good luck for 24th!!  Havn't got a date yet but should be end of June, just waiting for AF.
Good luck ladies! Let us know how you're doing. 

Ali Xxx


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Ali .. Estrofem is the hormone that will prepare my uterus lining ... I am purposely avoiding 'googling' the side effects so I don't look out for them!! This is made easier that all the instruction leaflets are in Czech   
I am sure that I have heard that the occasional glass of wine is fine so I wouldn't worry!! Giving up coffee for me is sooo much more difficult   x


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya Meeps,
Estrofem sounds like my Utrogestan equivalence- progesterone supplement. the other one I take is Progynova- an estradiol eqivalent.
Im sure decaffeinated coffee is ok isn't it?? I drink that all the time. well mainly mornings! Yes think wine in moderation is ok, but some people are reeeally evangelical about it and give up totally 

Ali xxx


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Ali, you know what an IVF novice I am but I believe that the Estrofem is oestrogen ... I will also be taking Utrogestan (internally   ) from EC and I am told this is the progesterone I will need to maintain a pregnancy ... the Prednison is a steroid to cover any possible immune issues (?) and then the final one I'll be taking is aspirin from the day of ET .... we need an IVF expert to tell me if I've got this right   Maybe it doesn't matter that I don't know all the details, just as long as I remember to take them all   
De-caff? Not for me as I need my caffiene!! It's funny really when you think about all the natural pregnancies that occur when women are doing absolutely nothing to prepare for pregnancy .. drinking, smoking, eating junk, no folic acid etc!  Mine were all planned and I did take care of myself ... but as for us now, we have to give it all a try don't we and hopefully improve our chances xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya Meeps,
I think the Progynova balances out the Utrogestan for me. I'm taking Prednisolene, asparin and clexane (for blood clotting issues). Blimey..hope it'll be worth it for us after all this!!!
Good luck. Am going to have one small glass of white wine tonight..and exercise!! 
Yes, I'm not one of those people who can drink herbal teas. ugh! 
Take care.
Ali xxx


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Meeps and Ali,
Can I ask what dosage of prednisone you are on? I started out at 25 last pregnancy and had too many side effects so dropped to 5 and just trying to decide on the best dose for me for next deivf try.


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Oceana

I believe I am only on a small dose of Prednison ... 2.5mg per day, increasing to 5mg on day of embryo transfer. I am not sure that I even have any immune issues as I have only ever had natural pregnancies with no miscarriages. My only reason for DEIVF, as you know is because of my age and egg quality.

I hope they get it right for you next time .. I daren't ask what your side effects were as I am purposely avoiding finding out any possible side effects so I am not looking out for them   x


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Oceana,
I'm going to be taking 25 mg Prednisolene as I've got antibodies to antiphospholipid syndrome -think it's autoimmune like you. also taking aspirin, clexane and utrogestan.
How are you doing?
Ali xx


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Meeps and Ali,
I was fine on 5mg, and I have heard that 5mg is a maintenance dose but i know the Dr Beer immune informaion suggests 25mg, but 25mg was bad for me with side effects but like you Ali I do have an autoimmune issue so I have to try and figure out a good dose.
I have an appointment with a fertility specialist this week who is going to look over all my test results, I plan to go back to Serum in a few months and try again just want to have a good plan behind me. 
Good luck with your treatment.
Xxxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Oceana,
Yes Our Ob Gynae is excellent and she recommended 25 mg of Prednisolene. Reckon that's the standard dose to safeguard any immune response, but maybe your consultant could sort out a lower
dose to lessen the side effects without compromising the effectiveness.
All the best for Serum. Have heard they're great. 
Ali xxx


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Ali and Meeps,
Thanks for the info, I have to wait a bit longer now as I have to get a fibroid removed now. 
Best wishes to you both I have my fingers crossed for you. I'll be keeping my eyes open for your results.
xxx.


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oceana-Thanks. Good luck with the fibroid removal! Ironically I've got a fibroid that's grown quite large but because it's on the uterine wall, they've said it wouldn't affect a pregnancy. I'm not so sure, but
spose they're the experts.
best of luck! 
Ali xxx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi beautiful women! 

Caudalie, hope your two week wait is full of good friends, good fun, distraction and not too many nerves. Thinking of you this coming week. 

Ali & meeps, so glad to hear things have kicked off for you now. Time flies doesn't it? Be gentle with yourselves in the midst of the hormone roller coaster. Let it out or tell us when it all gets too much

Oceana, I also have fibroids, including some real doozeys my doc tells me. But mine are all on outside of uterus so for now no problem. When are you booked for surgery?

Now for me - don't know how to tell but i have sad news so will just tell, we have lost our little darling this week on 15/6 my birthday. Our little darling was only 14 weeks. I have been so intensely anxious all thru this first ever pregnancy and was just starting to relax , enjoy and tell everyone. Heartbreaking after coming so far. Thanks for all your support along the way. 
Liz


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Liz, I'm so very sorry to see your very sad news hun     words are just not enough

Shelley xx


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Liz, I am so so sorry to hear your news ... and at this late stage too, I think we would all begin to relax at 14 weeks .. so sad for you
 xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Liz,
Just had chance to get on-line and read your so, so sad news. REally sorry, sending lots of hugs  words can't describe how sad I feel for you and I DO know something of the pain as I had an earlyish miscarriage last year.    Don't want to ask, as you'll need time to grieve and take stock, but if you do decide to try again like I did, sending lots of positive vibes and prayers. 
Love Ali XXx


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Liz honey I am absolutely devastated for you, how very cruel. I just can't believe it. Why oh why does this have to happen. I want to send my arms all the way round to you & give you the biggest hug. So so sorry for your loss, I was so happy for you.
I hope with all my heart that you have another chance. The positive thing of course is that u got pregnant.
Thanks for your v kind words of encouragement. I'm doing fine. I feel absolutely no different & kind of feel its not worked, altho last wk I ' knew' it had. So i'll get the shock of my life if its bfp. 
Liz my heart goes out to you,.i just hope u can draw some strength from your friends here
Much love
Cxxxxxx


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Liz,
So sorry to hear your news,   hope you are doing okay. It would be a big shock at 14 weeks as you breathe a sign of relief I'm sure once your getting out of the first trimester.

I'm on the waiting list for surgery for the fibroid so no date as of yet. It may be several months, and you have to wait three months after surgery. It is in the wall and had it a long time and previously they have said it's okay but it has kept growing and after the m/c they are now saying it could be an issue for future implantation, the new specialists I have are being very thorough, so although it will be a while until I can go back to Serum now at least i will know Ive prepared really well. I've also been given a huge number of tests vie never had done before and will get those results soon also. I'm happy with the attention as one specialst said she wouldn't leave any stone unturned.

Hi Ali and Meeps,  
I'm kind of relieved they are removing the fibroid it always looked do big on the ultrasound even though previously they had said it wasn't a problem. You don't have a long wait now   either of you.   for you both that the results are


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Oceana. Best of luck for surgery for the fibriod  Hope all goes well. 
Ali Xxx


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone
Oceana, I had fibroid removed last year so if you want to ask me anything at all, just pm, hope it goes really well for you xxx
Feileacan, thinking of you honey. 
Ali and Meeps any more news?

This is just a very quick post girls, quick turn around this evening - our news is that we have a bfp today !! Can't believe it, no symptoms at all, but the result was a very clear positive. Happy and scared all at the same time, it is so weird at 44 to finally see more than one line on the stick. 

I truly hope everyone gets to experience this, I'm sending you all big hugs and lots of good wishes too
C xxxxxx


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Lovely news *Caudalie*  Congratulations to you both!! Hope you are feeling well apart from being in shock!!

Thanks for your good wishes ... only 2 days now until we fly out to Prague and I can't quite believe it's almost here .. everything has gone so well so far and my lining scan yesterday was good ... let's hope it continues 

Hope *Ali* is doing well ... not long for you either!!

*Oceana*, I'm sorry that the fibroid has delayed your next IVF but sounds like the time will be well spent if you're having all the tests done 

Still thinking of you *Feileacan* 

x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Caudalie,  Fantastic news, very happy for you     wishing you a happy and healthy 8 1/2 months xxxx


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Caudalle, great news for you.      
Congratulations and best wishes for the next part of your journey  

Good luck to everyone's upcoming treatment hope to see more joining Caudalle soon in the BFP category.


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya Caudalie-
Just tuned into threat. Whoo hoo! Fantastic news    Keep us posted. So, so hope it goes well. and for us other ladies trying.
Take care.
Ali xxx


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi sweet hearts,
Thanks for all your kind words and thoughts and hugs from around the other side of the world. It's been a tough week. I'm supposed to be going back to work this week and I feel raw, exposed, vulnerable. I've been overwhelmed by my love for this little person, my darling little girl and the sense of loss. Not sure how I'll get through this week.

So glad to hear your news *Caudalie*. Hope you also have good news soon *Ali*. Thinking of you in Prague *Meeps*. Hope all goes well. Hugs and hope to you all and to *Oceana*. Thanks for your kind thoughts *Mish*.


----------



## Caudalie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Feileacan
Its no wonder that you feel that way, I cannot imagine how I would cope. I guess its a case of going into autodrive, its amazing what we can actually do when we have to. But hon, if you feel really crap, don't push it too hard, work might be a good distraction for you, but if it ll gets too much, give yourself a bit of leeway and take some time out. The best thing maybe is to try and do things in chunks, allow yourself x time to feel miserable and then get on with something else and try to focus on it. Easy to say I know and a big big hug to help you thru it.    
AFM, its so nice to have everyone's good wishes, so thank you. We had a scare over the weekend and I'm still not out of it in my mind at least. I had a bleed on sat eve for about 5 hours until i went to bed. Totally freaked out. Convinced that was it, despite reading on ff that lots of people have bleeds early on. Thankfully mine stopped by sunday morning, but it does leave you wondering am I still pregnant? I think i find it so hard to believe i could actually be pregnant that any little thing undermines the limited amount of faith i seem to have. Not having any symptoms of pregnancy doesn't help and i know thats not unusual either. My clinic sent a lovely encouraging email, and think i should not be worrying, so trying my best to be positive. No garantee of a scan before i go on holiday on fri, but dr has done a blood test today to at least see my hcg level and will repeat again weds, so hope to get first result tomorrow, maybe that will convince me, and fingers crossed it shows what it ought to.
And here was me thinking that the 2ww was the hard bit, LOL, will i ever relax again?!!
Oceana, any news yet on a date for your myomectomy? Maybe you'll get lucky and get a cancellation, I did for my lap and dye and was in only 2 weeks after seeing my fertility consultant.
Meeps, are you still in Prague or are you back home again? Hope everything is going really well for you, let us know how you get on.
So Ali what's your latest, any dates yet? I was told recently that fibroids not protruding into cavity are ok as far as implaataion is concerned, and that during a pregnancy fibroids may grow in respomse to the hormones, so I would need to be checked to ensure not invading the babies space. ie could ffect the development. Worried me a little but I think they were being thorough and cautious thats all.
Once again Feileacan, words can't do a lot really but you're in my thoughts and I hope that one day you are able to make your dream a reality. 
C xxxx


----------

